# Comic Sans



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

Sometimes I like to use Comic Sans just to annoy my graphic designer friends, people who follow my blog, and even my teachers. Nothing seems to irk people more than this dreaded font and I just don't get it. Don't get me wrong, the font is awful and is always used inappropriately however there are a lot worse fonts out there. I'd prefer you use Comic Sans than something like Papyrus or Curlz. 

Anyway, what I'd like to know is your thoughts on the font. Have you ever used Comic Sans? Do you think there's any particular way the font should be used? If not Comic Sans, what do you think the worst font is? Please feel free to share any cringeworthy examples you may have of the use of Comic Sans. Also I know people say this font is dyslexic friendly but as a dyslexic person looking at this post I'm slightly struggling to read it. Maybe it's easier for other dyslexics? If your dyslexic please say how legible this font is for you.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't give a **** about which fonts people use. Just type at a decent size in black.


----------



## Improv (Mar 28, 2015)

what the h*ck do you have against papyrus?????


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 28, 2015)

dont care, as long as its legible.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 28, 2015)

Darling I truly do not care about what font people use. As long as the letters are clearly legible eight inches away and without the need to wear my glasses, I am good.


----------



## Manzanas (Mar 28, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Sometimes I like to use Comic Sans just to annoy my graphic designer friends, people who follow my blog, and even my teachers. Nothing seems to irk people more than this dreaded font and I just don't get it. Don't get me wrong, the font is awful and is always used inappropriately however there are a lot worse fonts out there. I'd prefer you use Comic Sans than something like Papyrus or Curlz.
> 
> Anyway, what I'd like to know is your thoughts on the font. Have you ever used Comic Sans? Do you think there's any particular way the font should be used? If not Comic Sans, what do you think the worst font is? Please feel free to share any cringeworthy examples you may have of the use of Comic Sans. Also I know people say this font is dyslexic friendly but as a dyslexic person looking at this post I'm slightly struggling to read it. Maybe it's easier for other dyslexics? If your dyslexic please say how legible this font is for you.



Did you get the idea for this thread from that one user in the Brewster's Cafe who said that they got banned from another forum because they used Comic Sans?

Didn't Sonic Adventure 2 use Comic Sans?


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

Improv said:


> what the h*ck do you have against papyrus?????



It's irritating, clich?d, and overused. I just can't take it seriously most of the time. Don't get me wrong I have seen Papyrus used well it's just not common. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Manzanas said:


> Did you get the idea for this thread from that one user in the Brewster's Cafe who said that they got banned from another forum because they used Comic Sans?
> 
> Didn't Sonic Adventure 2 use Comic Sans?



I don't think I've seen that post, but that's amusing. I've never played Sonic Adventure 2 but I just looked at some screenshots and yep, that's definitely Comic Sans. Haha.


----------



## Tao (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't really mind it. I won't use it myself (usually) but I'm not entirely sure why people hate it so much.


I don't really think that it should be used outside of comic books though, or things that are trying to look like a comic book (like certain games/films).



No font is better than wingdings though.


----------



## kassie (Mar 28, 2015)

I used the font a lot when I was like... 13-14.

I don't mind it but I also don't use it anymore.


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

I personally hate this font more  than papyrus or comic sans, but whatever as long as it's legible


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 28, 2015)

I cringe at all the super stylized and overused fonts. Comic Sans is one of them. I think I also used it way too much, myself, when I was younger; like... Windows 98 era when I was a little 'un and was typing up stories all the time, I thought it was the best thing ever. Over the years my opinion definitely changed.

When it's small, in forum posts, it's not as obnoxious at all. The OP doesn't bother me really, it's more like... when I see it magnified a billion times on signs, in professional business work like pamphlets and on billboards, then I'm just... idk. I can't. It looks child-like, or like it should be used... in a comic ;D So for me it's more about WHERE I'm seeing it, but generally speaking I'm just never happy to see Comic Sans regardless.

Or Papyrus. Curlz I can deal with though. There are a couple more - Lucida Sans Handwriting I think is one of them, or Segoe Script? Can't remember, but I know them when I see them, because they make me sad inside. There are so many fonts out there. So many. Why do people use the same 5-10 over and over ;_;


----------



## spelling88 (Mar 28, 2015)

i used to exclusively use comic sans in anything i had to type. now i use boring times new roman for MLA format ugh :/


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Sometimes I like to use Comic Sans just to annoy my graphic designer friends, people who follow my blog, and even my teachers. Nothing seems to irk people more than this dreaded font and I just don't get it. Don't get me wrong, the font is awful and is always used inappropriately however there are a lot worse fonts out there. I'd prefer you use Comic Sans than something like Papyrus or Curlz.
> 
> Anyway, what I'd like to know is your thoughts on the font. Have you ever used Comic Sans? Do you think there's any particular way the font should be used? If not Comic Sans, what do you think the worst font is? Please feel free to share any cringeworthy examples you may have of the use of Comic Sans. Also I know people say this font is dyslexic friendly but as a dyslexic person looking at this post I'm slightly struggling to read it. Maybe it's easier for other dyslexics? If your dyslexic please say how legible this font is for you.



I get annoyed whenever professional businesses use it, because to me, it shows they don't know how to market o/ generally know what they are doing.

As a semi-professional graphic designer, you think anybody using it would annoy me more.

But if you like it, use it!


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Or Papyrus. Curlz I can deal with though. There are a couple more - Lucida Sans Handwriting I think is one of them, or Segoe Script? Can't remember, but I know them when I see them, because they make me sad inside. There are so many fonts out there. So many. Why do people use the same 5-10 over and over ;_;



Okay both of the fonts you mentioned are a lot worse than Comic Sans. Especially the first font you mentioned, Lucida Sans Handwriting, the letter spacing really bothers me. I can't stand most cursive fonts to be honest. Which is a shame because done right they can look really nice.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 28, 2015)

This font was everything when I was in like grade 6. Every book report I typed up was in comic sans on pastel printer paper.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 28, 2015)

Comic Sans just makes me cringe slightly for no reason at all. I just can't take it seriously.
I saw a book on tax advice with the title in comic sans once, if I can find the picture I'll post it.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

comic sans is satanic


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

oath2order said:


> comic sans is satanic


----------



## tobi! (Mar 28, 2015)

whenever i see comic sans im reminded of this


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 28, 2015)

i really don't know why but the font just annoys me. Maybe someone should do a psycology study on why people hate the font so much (=ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ
Then again i do remember all of my middle school syllabuses (is that a word?)  had the font and i always used to use it, so maybe thats why XD


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> i really don't know why but the font just annoys me. Maybe someone should do a psycology study on why people hate the font so much (=ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ
> Then again i do remember all of my middle school syllabuses (is that a word?)  had the font and i always used to use it, so maybe thats why XD



check out this site.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 28, 2015)

This text is what Microsoft Bob left us. I don't know why they made that OS, because it was redundant when Windows 95 had a better interface.


----------



## Yuni (Mar 28, 2015)

I never really noticed different fonts before so I had to look at some text with that font. I guess it looks kind of like writing with felt tip markers... 

I use azuki font often, and I guess it looks similar to comic sans (if cs is felt tip, then azuki is fine liner).  It's just more convenient for me to be able to write in English/Japanese without having to switch fonts.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 28, 2015)

People who complain about fonts that you can read perfectly fine with no difficulty whatsoever just have nothing else to complain about so they choose to whine about the font.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

there's nothing wrong with comic sans. It's not a great font, but it's not terrible either. People just hate it because it's popular to hate and they're too lazy to form their own opinions.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> there's nothing wrong with comic sans. It's not a great font, but it's not terrible either. People just hate it because it's popular to hate and they're too lazy to form their own opinions.



Yes, because hating something that looks legitimately bad means you just want to be cool and can't form an opinion.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Yes, because hating something that looks legitimately bad means you just want to be cool and can't form an opinion.



There are plenty of other fonts which look worse. At least it's legible, unlike those overly loopy cursive fonts. Please tell me why you think it looks bad.


----------



## GumCat (Mar 28, 2015)

I always have felt like people are upping their hate for comic sans for the sake of a rant or a joke. Sure, it's not a quality font but why would every font need to be? Let comic sans live, people.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

GumCat said:


> I always have felt like people are upping their hate for comic sans for the sake of a rant or a joke. Sure, it's not a quality font but why would every font need to be? Let comic sans live, people.



Most people do it unironically, actually. They just hate it so much that it seems exaggerated.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 28, 2015)

Why would anybody get upset over a font?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 28, 2015)

I never said it looked bad, but it looks pretty messy and sloppy. It's probably hated more because more people actually use it. I rarely see cursive writing on the internet or even in real life (unless it's intended to be fancy or something). There are reasons why somethings may be more hated than others, you know, and it doesn't mean people hate it for literally nothing or because they have nothing to complain about. It just looks legitimately ugly to them.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 28, 2015)

The OP asked us what we thought about it.

So we answered.

Now people are mad that we answered what we thought about it?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 28, 2015)

why is this even a thread


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> there's nothing wrong with comic sans. It's not a great font, but it's not terrible either. People just hate it because it's popular to hate and they're too lazy to form their own opinions.



It looks absolutely goofy to use.



Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> People who complain about fonts that you can read perfectly fine with no difficulty whatsoever just have nothing else to complain about so they choose to whine about the font.



See Norski's post.



Norski said:


> The OP asked us what we thought about it.
> 
> So we answered.
> 
> Now people are mad that we answered what we thought about it?


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> I never said it looked bad, but it looks pretty messy and sloppy. It's probably hated more because more people actually use it. I rarely see cursive writing on the internet or even in real life (unless it's intended to be fancy or something). There are reasons why somethings may be more hated than others, you know, and it doesn't mean people hate it for literally nothing or because they have nothing to complain about. It just looks legitimately ugly to them.



Do you hate any other messy/sloppy fonts? If you do, that's a legitimate reason.
A lot of people agree that Times New Roman looks pretty ugly, yet it's almost never complained about. Why is Comic Sans so different? I guarantee that if a group of people started hating on Times New Roman one day, others would subconsciously follow.
Really? I've seen cursive a lot, personally. Some people I know type out their homework in it for no reason. It's not _so_ uncommon that people would never see it, and it's certainly harder to read than Comic Sans. Yet almost no one complains about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> The OP asked us what we thought about it.
> 
> So we answered.
> 
> Now people are mad that we answered what we thought about it?



Do you actually think that or do you just think that you think that?


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

The main thing I dislike about Comic Sans is the weird and inconsistent spacing and height of the characters.


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2015)

Pure cancer in the form of a font


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 28, 2015)

the problem with comic sans is purely how ****ing overused it is

in most cases where it just doesn't even fit


so basically, a severe lack of effort in using it, and instead just slapping the font into whatever

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> No font is better than wingdings though.



or more legible


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> the problem with comic sans is purely how ****ing overused it is
> 
> in most cases where it just doesn't even fit
> 
> ...



I've only ever seen it used online and at school. It's used ironically online, and it's used at school because it was created for kids (under 18).


----------



## oreo (Mar 28, 2015)

i hate this font more


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Horus said:


> Pure cancer in the form of a font



Why do you think that?


----------



## tobi! (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> Do you hate any other messy/sloppy fonts? If you do, that's a legitimate reason.
> A lot of people agree that Times New Roman looks pretty ugly, yet it's almost never complained about. Why is Comic Sans so different? I guarantee that if a group of people started hating on Times New Roman one day, others would subconsciously follow.
> Really? I've seen cursive a lot, personally. Some people I know type out their homework in it for no reason. It's not _so_ uncommon that people would never see it, and it's certainly harder to read than Comic Sans. Yet almost no one complains about it.
> 
> ...



it seems ur just really mad that people dislike something. why are you fighting to the death over a font...


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Norski said:


> it seems ur just really mad that people dislike something. why are you fighting to the death over a font...



I'm just mad that people dislike something for no reason. I feel neutral about Comic Sans.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 28, 2015)

Just because you hate one but not the other doesn't invalidate your reasoning. I like New Times Roman because it's straight and neat.

A better reason why I dislike it is because it's just, blah. It's not that it's hard to read, it's that it just looks ugly. It's like with colors, sometimes you just don't like one because you just don't, you can't really explain it. But, yes, it the font is so illegible where you can't read it, then I'd probably dislike it too, but I don't really see that many ugly fonts. Cursive may be difficult to read, but at the same time I don't find it too look "ugly".


----------



## tobi! (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I'm just mad that people dislike something for no reason. I feel neutral about Comic Sans.



wow ur so special!!

way to go!! comic sans thanks you!!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I'm just mad that people dislike something for no reason. I feel neutral about Comic Sans.



neutral

but you've dedicated your signature to it


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> it's used ironically online



I'm pretty positive the majority of the internet doing this sort of stuff doesn't even know how to be ironic.


----------



## Improv (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> A lot of people agree that Times New Roman looks pretty ugly, yet it's almost never complained about. Why is Comic Sans so different? I guarantee that if a group of people started hating on Times New Roman one day, others would subconsciously follow



Times New Roman has a purpose, though. As it is a serifs typeface, the letters flow much easier and are therefore easier to read. Comic Sans is overused and does not benefit society in any way.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> Do you hate any other messy/sloppy fonts? If you do, that's a legitimate reason.
> A lot of people agree that Times New Roman looks pretty ugly, yet it's almost never complained about. Why is Comic Sans so different? I guarantee that if a group of people started hating on Times New Roman one day, others would subconsciously follow.
> Really? I've seen cursive a lot, personally. Some people I know type out their homework in it for no reason. It's not _so_ uncommon that people would never see it, and it's certainly harder to read than Comic Sans. Yet almost no one complains about it.



On another note though, I have this to add.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Just because you hate one but not the other doesn't invalidate your reasoning. I like New Times Roman because it's straight and neat.
> 
> A better reason why I dislike it is because it's just, blah. It's not that it's hard to read, it's that it just looks ugly. It's like with colors, sometimes you just don't like one because you just don't, you can't really explain it. But, yes, it the font is so illegible where you can't read it, then I'd probably dislike it too, but I don't really see that many ugly fonts. Cursive may be difficult to read, but at the same time I don't find it too look "ugly".



The thing is, people _only_ hate Comic Sans, not any other fonts they've personally seen and personally disliked.
I dislike cursive fonts when they're overly fancy really tiny and used to write long paragraphs. I like cursive otherwise though, and I sometimes write in it. Why do you consider Comic Sans "ugly"?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> wow ur so special!!
> 
> way to go!! comic sans thanks you!!



No, you people are the ones who are pretending to be special. Don't strawman.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> neutral
> 
> but you've dedicated your signature to it



Yes, because other people hate it for literally no reason. Since I'm neutral, I'm trying to show both sides. If other people didn't hate Comic Sans for no reason, I wouldn't be posting in this thread.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 28, 2015)

whatre you talking about

im completely serious. want a gold star?


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm pretty positive the majority of the internet doing this sort of stuff doesn't even know how to be ironic.



Sorry, but I'm afraid you're not the only person in the world with a working brain.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> Sorry, but I'm afraid you're not the only person in the world with a working brain.



all these flavors and you choose to be salty


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

oath2order said:


> On another note though, I have this to add.



@people who hate Comic Sans irrationally





- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> all these flavors and you choose to be salty



*chose <33 xoxo


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 28, 2015)

Going by your example, people who dislike other fonts would also "hate" (likely to a lesser extent) them. How do you know they hate it for no reason? Just because it appears to be the "only" font hated. People in this thread have literally stated that they hate other fonts.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> @people who hate Comic Sans irrationally
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not irrational.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 28, 2015)

guys I figured it out

you can't repeat the same complaints other people have said, regardless of if they're valid or you agree with them

you must make up a new complaint to make pillow bunny happy


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> @people who hate Comic Sans irrationally
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@people who use Comic Sans knowing full well that they are the reason war, death, famine, and pestilence exist.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 28, 2015)

im superior because i like a font some other people hate

do i get a sticker?


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Norski said:


> im superior because i like a font some other people hate
> 
> do i get a sticker?



im superior because i don't know how to form my own opinions and just listen to random ppl on the internet


----------



## tobi! (Mar 28, 2015)

you are. you go girl. now you've stopped wars, cancer, and murders.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> guys I figured it out
> 
> you can't repeat the same complaints other people have said, regardless of if they're valid or you agree with them
> 
> you must make up a new complaint to make pillow bunny happy



I've heard one valid complaint so far, along with a ton of "why u mad bro lol"


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 28, 2015)

don't Teach me the ways of assumption.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Norski said:


> you are. you go girl. now you've stopped wars, cancer, and murders.



I was going to just send the same thing back to you, but then I decided not to.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

Honestly, I didn't think you guys would be so passionate about a font. I only expected this thread to get a few posts.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 28, 2015)

I surely can't be the only one finding humor in how pillow bunny says they're neutral on comic sans while basically attacking people that dislike it, right?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I've heard one valid complaint so far, along with a ton of "why u mad bro lol"



Just because you don't like people's arguments does't make them invalid. Love the deflection. "I don't like your argument so it's invalid!"

The thread is your opinions on Comic Sans, not "HOW DARE YOU DISLIKE A FONT THAT I LIKE" Just state your opinion and don't argue with people who don't like the font. Why are you so ready to cause bloodshed over a font? Who cares if people don't like it because of how it works? Literally calm down


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 28, 2015)

*Comic sans is love
Comic sans is life*


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Honestly, I didn't think you guys would be so passionate about a font. I only expected this thread to get a few posts.



/me points at pillow_bunny


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 28, 2015)

I just hate it when people just assume that because multiple people share a common viewpoint on something they're automatically drones who just do what everyone else do and therefor that opinion is invalid. I don't really care about the font in general, honestly. 

is this a valid opinion or am i just hating it to be cool


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> I just hate it when people just assume that because multiple people share a common viewpoint on something they're automatically drones who just do what everyone else do and therefor that opinion is invalid. I don't really care about the font in general, honestly.
> 
> is this a valid opinion or am i just hating it to be cool



"It's bad because it's bad" is hating it to be cool
"I don't like it because the spacing is weird, it's too big and/or I don't like the heights of the letters. I also dislike many other fonts with the same characteristics" is a valid opinion

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> /me points at pillow_bunny



Why exactly _are_ you guys so passionate about hating Comic Sans?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> I surely can't be the only one finding humor in how pillow bunny says they're neutral on comic sans while basically attacking people that dislike it, right?



I'm not attacking people because they dislike Comic Sans. I'm "attacking" them for hating on something for no reason. I would say the same thing even if they were hating something I also hated.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

ignore my large post why don't you


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 28, 2015)

So, what you're saying is, hating it to be cool is hating  something because it looks ugly? Okay.


----------



## Brad (Mar 28, 2015)

I really don't think there's anything wrong with it, to be completely honest.


----------



## Tao (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> "It's bad because it's bad" is hating it to be cool
> "I don't like it because the spacing is weird, it's too big and/or I don't like the heights of the letters. I also dislike many other fonts with the same characteristics" is a valid opinion



Or it's 'bad' simply because they don't like it. It is possible to dislike something "just because". 

Or maybe writing about why you hate a certain font seems like a waste of time to most so they simply just give a general opinion of it.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 28, 2015)

Just because you say it's bad is doesn't mean it's just bs, it might just mean it's, *gasp* bad.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 28, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I don't give a **** about which fonts people use. Just type at a decent size in black.



I agree. As long as its not size one text. It's so ****ing annyoing. I don't want to have to zoom in to read it. I know some users think it's cute, but it's hard to read, it's like you should use it for you sig, just not a post on a thread or somthing. It just bothers me.
dont get me started on size one neon or pastel text omfg.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

oath2order said:


> ignore my large post why don't you



Where is it? I thought I replied to everyone but I might have missed a few people.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zigzag991 said:


> Just because you say it's bad is doesn't mean it's just bs, it might just mean it's, *gasp* bad.



Hating something because you think it's bad and leaving it at that is bs.
Hating something because you think it's bad due to [legitimate reason] is fine.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 28, 2015)

If someone tells me its wrong to hate comic sans, I'll tell them they're wrong every time. And I'll keep telling them that, again and again.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 28, 2015)

Nebu said:


> *Comic sans is love
> Comic sans is life*



100/10 
We're is you gramie omg.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> If someone tells me its wrong to hate comic sans, I'll tell them they're wrong every time. And I'll keep telling them that, again and again.



Deciding you will not change your opinion no matter what anyone else says is okay... but only if you're the one doing it.
Hating something and not saying why is okay... but only if you're the one doing it.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

...I'm starting to think this tread was a bad idea. Honestly, I've never seen people get so riled up over a font before. I take graphic design and the people in that class aren't even as passionate about fonts as some of you seem to be.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

Moddie said:


> ...I'm starting to think this tread was a bad idea. Honestly, I've never seen people get so riled up over a font before. I take graphic design and the people in that class aren't even as passionate about fonts as some of you seem to be.



/me points at pillow who has riled people up and continues to defend her belief even though it would be best to *not*


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Tao said:


> Or it's 'bad' simply because they don't like it. It is possible to dislike something "just because".
> 
> Or maybe writing about why you hate a certain font seems like a waste of time to most so they simply just give a general opinion of it.



Its a waste of time to write one sentence on why you dislike something!! It's not a waste of time to reply to a thread and provide no information though. And it's certainly not a waste of time to argue with pillow bunny.

And if you dislike something "just because", then you should seriously start questioning whether or not you actually dislike it.


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't particularly care with the Comic Sans font, but I hate Jokerman with a burning passion.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 28, 2015)

Now you're argument is that people who don't clarify their points are bad. Who here has actually said they hate it because "it's cool to hate it"? In fact, who ever says that? I don't honestly think people go out of their way to say that they hate something because they want to be cool. You're just assuming it is with no base.


Again, the colors, someone just might not like a certain color. You don't need to get you panties in a knot because they don't say way they dislike something.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 28, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I personally hate this font more  than papyrus or comic sans, but whatever as long as it's legible



Nooo courier new is the best font. It's an APA font and takes up almost twice as much space on a page. That font got me through high school and college.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I only read the last sentence but I can tell this is Shrek is Love Shrek is Life so I won't respond. I hate hentai.



and yet you quoted my post and replied to it.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 28, 2015)

oath2order said:


> /me points at pillow who has riled people up and continues to defend her belief even though it would be best to *not*


Yeah this is the FREKING internet. Why do you need to be so uptight and rude. Can't you just get over your self? You cased havoc on this thread. :/{talking to bunny}


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> I don't particularly care with the Comic Sans font, but I hate Jokerman with a burning passion.



Lord, I had forgotten about that font. I honestly can't think of any appropriate time to use Jokerman.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

oath2order said:


> /me points at pillow who has riled people up and continues to defend her belief even though it would be best to *not*



Yes, I should definitiely agree that I hate something because it's cool to hate that thing.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 28, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> this is beautiful



I know ;-;


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> Yes, I should definitiely agree that I hate something because it's cool to hate that thing.



Except I never said that so


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh I have never heard of jokerman font.  
Lol. This thread is a train wreak (imo..)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 28, 2015)

at this point I'm just waiting for a mod to come in and lock this thread

then start handing out warns/infractions/bans


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Oh I have never heard of jokerman font.
> Lol. This thread is a train wreak (imo..)





This is Jokerman.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 28, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> at this point I'm just waiting for a mod to come in and lock this thread
> 
> then start handing out warns/infractions/bans


Yep. Same thing I'm waiting for. It's a shame really, it was ok UNTILL the drama stated..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moddie said:


> View attachment 88306This is Jokerman.



That's pretty <3
It would be fine for posting on the fourm but I don't think i would use it for a report or anything lol.
Thanks for showing me.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 28, 2015)

Well I mean we're debating about why it's okay to hate comic sans which is sorta opinions on comicsans


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Now you're argument is that people who don't clarify their points are bad. Who here has actually said they hate it because "it's cool to hate it"? In fact, who ever says that? I don't honestly think people go out of their way to say that they hate something because they want to be cool. You're just assuming it is with no base.
> 
> 
> Again, the colors, someone just might not like a certain color. You don't need to get you panties in a knot because they don't say way they dislike something.



People have said they hate it without clarifying why they hate it. I'm sure you would be annoyed if people did that to you and then said that you complaining about it means that you're wrong. People don't say they hate it because they think it's cool/popular to hate it, but subconsciously they basically do.

No, that's not what I said at all. I said that if you hate a color, you should be able to explain why you hate it. For example I hate red because true red is overly bright, it strains your eyes, and it's basically assumes to be the default colour of everything despite being pretty rare in nature. Also, I like pink which is related to red so it kind of just eclipses red.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> at this point I'm just waiting for a mod to come in and lock this thread
> 
> then start handing out warns/infractions/bans



...I'm just hoping this gets back on topic before then.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 28, 2015)

Moddie said:


> View attachment 88306
> This is Jokerman.



the only way i can see this being of any use is a title header for an invitation that basically says PARTY TIME

and even then there's plenty of alternatives


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 28, 2015)

mfw I used to use Jokerman and papyrus when I was younger :'I


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 28, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Lord, I had forgotten about that font. I honestly can't think of any appropriate time to use Jokerman.


I forgot it even existed as well until we had to present our GUI mock ups in my programming class 2-3 weeks ago, and this one kid used Jokerman for his sci-fi themed GUI design. I just can't


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 28, 2015)

Moddie said:


> ...I'm just hoping this gets back on topic before then.



tbh its always kind of stayed on topic

the problem is the topic itself at this point


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Well I mean we're debating about why it's okay to hate comic sans which is sorta opinions on comicsans



I'm trying to say that it's fine to hate Comic Sans if your reason for doing so isn't "bc I do" or "uh it's dumb I guess". You're trying to strawman.


----------



## Tao (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> And if you dislike something "just because", then you should seriously start questioning whether or not you actually dislike it.




I dislike the band 'Testament'. I don't know why, they're something I 'should' like, I just don't. They're talented musicians n all, there's just something about them that simply rubs me the wrong way.

Maybe it's because everybody else hates them and I want to be cool? *looks at the haters* Probably not, it's not a very popular opinion.
So maybe it's because they're popular and I want to be a hipster and cool? Well...That would be ironic since I love Metallica and Megadeth who are way more mainstream as than Testament.



Maybe it's because I simply can't pinpoint what it is exactly I dislike and obviously can't put that into words. Maybe I "just do".




But no, I better go and reevaluate my life because obviously I'm just hating things for the sake of hating. Whilst I'm doing that, come to terms with the fact that people dislike things and try to dislodge your head from your a...Hang on, I've ran out of apple juice.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

> cool thing that it isnt hentai then



Yes it is?


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> That's pretty <3
> It would be fine for posting on the fourm but I don't think i would use it for a report or anything lol.
> Thanks for showing me.



I guess it is sorta 'pretty' in its own way, I've never found a use for it though. I've not seen it used much either.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 28, 2015)

Stop ignoring the fact that you're assuming all of this. Tell me how exactly you know they're subconsciously hating just because they don't post why? 


And for the last time: _*You don't need a scientific reason to hate something. Just because someone doesn't like the way it looks doesn't mean they're hating it to be cool.*_ Most people hate it because it looks bad, but you can't accept that and keep arguing.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I'm trying to say that it's fine to hate Comic Sans if your reason for doing so isn't "bc I do" or "uh it's dumb I guess". You're trying to strawman.



I just dislike it because it looks tacky IMO

- - - Post Merge - - -



pillow bunny said:


> Yes it is?



actually it's an erotic green text story


----------



## Manzanas (Mar 28, 2015)

Moddie said:


> ...I'm starting to think this tread was a bad idea. Honestly, I've never seen people get so riled up over a font before. I take graphic design and the people in that class aren't even as passionate about fonts as some of you seem to be.




You know there's something you should know, so I'm gonna tell you so!
 Don't sweat it! Forget it! Enjoy the show!​


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 28, 2015)

Going by your example, "bc i do". What's wrong with that? You're getting pissy just because they didn't tell you why? Lord just calm down.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 28, 2015)

Manzanas said:


> You know there's something you should know, so I'm gonna tell you so!
> Don't sweat it! Forget it! Enjoy the show!​



did you read my PARTY TIME post before typing this by any chance?


----------



## Tao (Mar 28, 2015)

Moddie said:


> View attachment 88306
> This is Jokerman.



Reminds me of the Lion King text...At least from a vague memory of what the Lion King 'logo' looked like.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 28, 2015)

[[wrong thread opps]


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 28, 2015)

Comic Sans is my Bae


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Tao said:


> I dislike the band 'Testament'. I don't know why, they're something I 'should' like, I just don't. They're talented musicians n all, there's just something about them that simply rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> Maybe it's because everybody else hates them and I want to be cool? *looks at the haters* Probably not, it's not a very popular opinion.
> So maybe it's because they're popular and I want to be a hipster and cool? Well...That would be ironic since I love Metallica and Megadeth who are way more mainstream as than Testament.
> ...



You shouldn't dislike things simply because you do -- if you feel that way, there probably _is_ a reason but you cant pinpoint it, or it's just popular to dislike it so you assume you do. If it's the former, think more about it and until you can decide why you don't like it, because the reason is _not_ actually "because I do."


----------



## Tao (Mar 28, 2015)

Nebu said:


> slowly getting back into Flight rising
> and got myself 4 new dragons
> 
> ....
> ...




I think *this* is the exact point where the thread derailed entirely. It ain't even near the tracks anymore.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't like the middle one.


oops I guess I'm just trying to be cool ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Nebu said:


> I just dislike it because it looks tacky IMO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Shrek is a cartoon character. It's hentai.

Do you dislike other fonts because you think they're tacky? If so, your hatred of Comic Sans is justified. If not, it isn't.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

One and 2

On a different note, I download SEVERAL fonts!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> Shrek is a cartoon character. It's hentai.



its not animated and hentai only applies to actual animation, so nope


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> its not animated and hentai only applies to actual animation, so nope



Whatever. It's still absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 28, 2015)

Tao said:


> I think *this* is the exact point where the thread derailed entirely. It ain't even near the tracks anymore.



sorry I had 2 threads opened I meant to post that in another thread but I wasn't payying attention and posted it here lol
I editted the post though :'3

- - - Post Merge - - -



pillow bunny said:


> Shrek is a cartoon character. It's hentai.
> 
> Do you dislike other fonts because you think they're tacky? If so, your hatred of Comic Sans is justified. If not, it isn't.



dude what is your issue with people not liking a font? it's just a font lol
not everyone is going to like the same things you do get over it holy crap wow


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Stop ignoring the fact that you're assuming all of this. Tell me how exactly you know they're subconsciously hating just because they don't post why?
> 
> 
> And for the last time: _*You don't need a scientific reason to hate something. Just because someone doesn't like the way it looks doesn't mean they're hating it to be cool.*_ Most people hate it because it looks bad, but you can't accept that and keep arguing.



But they generally don't hate othee fonts because they "look bad", just Comic Sans, which is popular to hate because it "looks bad", which is why I'm assuming they hate it because it's popualr to hate it. Not one person has named another font that they hate (in addition to Comic Sans) because it looks bad.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 28, 2015)

Please only discuss the actual topic of this thread.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Nebu said:


> sorry I had 2 threads opened I meant to post that in another thread but I wasn't payying attention and posted it here lol
> I editted the post though :'3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Ive said this multiple times. I'm not mad because they don't like the font, I'm mad because their reason for disliking the font is ridiculous and they actually have no legitimate reason to dislike the font.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 28, 2015)

Obviously you're lying because MANY people have stated they hate other fonts.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> Please only discuss the actual topic of this thread.



Is what I'm saying considered to be not the "actual topic of this thread"? Excluding the Shrek thing, I know thats off topic and I'm sorry.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> Shrek is a cartoon character. It's hentai.




Don't beeing a weeaboo, it's only hentai if it's Japanese, which it isn't! :U

Anyways, I civilly dislike CS. PEACE, YO!


----------



## Tao (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> You shouldn't dislike things simply because you do --* if you feel that way, there probably is a reason but you cant pinpoint it, or it's just popular to dislike it so you assume you do.* If it's the former, think more about it and until you can decide why you don't like it, because the reason is _not_ actually "because I do."



Pretty sure I already cleared up both those things in the reply that you actually quoted...With your own bad reasoning tacked onto the end.


But whatever, I ain't arguing about this any further. If you want to stop people having an opinion because you don't agree with it, whatever.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't particularly like the font and I've always really tried to stay away from it...I really like Trebuchet MS, which is sort of similar, but whatever. ^^

Also, just a little extra: not liking something "because I do" is very much a valid opinion, as the word "because" is a reason in itself.  I think this is the most active thread I've seen in a while..


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 28, 2015)

*Comic Sans is srs business, that's why *


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

I wasn't sure if I was allowed to keep talking about this or not, but I see other people are and no mods are posting, so I'm assuming it's fine.



Tao said:


> Pretty sure I already cleared up both those things in the reply that you actually quoted...With your own bad reasoning tacked onto the end.
> 
> 
> But whatever, I ain't arguing about this any further. If you want to stop people having an opinion because you don't agree with it, whatever.



I know, I read your post but somewhat disagree. Don't say the reason is "because I do" because the reason is actually not "because I do". When you say that, it's making it sound as if you hate it because it's popular to hate.
I know that's untrue in this specific example, but I was referring to this problem in general.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zigzag991 said:


> Obviously you're lying because MANY people have stated they hate other fonts.



I saw other people saying they don't dislike Comic Sans but do dislike some other fonts. If anyone disliked Comic Sans in addition to other fonts, I must have missed it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MarineStorm said:


> I don't particularly like the font and I've always really tried to stay away from it...I really like Trebuchet MS, which is sort of similar, but whatever. ^^
> 
> Also, just a little extra: not liking something "because I do" is very much a valid opinion, as the word "because" is a reason in itself.  I think this is the most active thread I've seen in a while..



That doesn't make sense. So am I allowed to justify any opinion with "because" now?


----------



## Tao (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I wasn't sure if I was allowed to keep talking about this or not, but I see other people are and no mods are posting, so I'm assuming it's fine.
> [/FONT]



Mod posted as I was replying so I wouldn't take my last reply as "it's fine". I would assume it's not.


Besides, I already said I'm not arguing it any more.


As Nebu decided, this thread is now about dragons anyway.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

this thread was made 3 hours ago and has nearly 150 replies


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Tao said:


> Mod posted as I was replying so I wouldn't take my last reply as "it's fine". I would assume it's not.
> 
> 
> Besides, I already said I'm not arguing it any more.



I just responded because I thought otherwise people would be all "omg stop conveniently ignoring valid arguments!!1eleven

Anyways, I've said everything I wanted to say multiple times already, so I'll leave this thread too. also because I don't want to get banned

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can whoever made the "pillow x comic sans" tag remove it please?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Mar 28, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> That doesn't make sense. So am I allowed to justify any opinion with "because" now?



Honestly, yes. You could to any opinion, because nobody has to answer to you or anybody else, for that matter...

I don't see why people shouldn't be able to express their opinion just because they don't have an explanation backing it...people can be informed if they want to, but they have to? No. The same goes for opinions as well, people can have opinions for or for no reason. Also, I'm not going to argue this any further, it's off-topic as it already is.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 29, 2015)

So, is what all you're getting worked up about down to people posting "bc i do" "bc i do not like its design"? 4 words. Please, just understand not everyone is going to post full reasons, and most people here have, but that doesn't mean those who don't are just mindless. I'd imagine that's why most people are annoyed with you.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

this is the funniest thing ever.

it's a font people. the way words appear on a computer screen


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 29, 2015)

Im a graphic design student so obviously I dont like Comic Sans, I feel like its overused. Theres a lot of local businesses where I live that use it, and while I dont mind if its used for something like a child care center there was a bed and breakfast that used it in their logo but they changed it recently. 

However in another sense I do like Comic Sans because I recently learned it was originally created for those who have dyslexia. I believe a few months ago I saw an article saying there is an updated Comic Sans font, but its called something else.

Edit: I thought this thread was all serious for a second until I looked at the rest of the pages


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 29, 2015)

*In the time it took me to read this thread (5-6 mins), 6 more pages had been added...jeez.

I don't see any reason for people to hate a font....of all things....

Judging from people's reactions, and the subject at hand, I can't help but think that*






*I think it's best to report the thread and let it die at this point. *


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 29, 2015)

I used to love Comic Sans!

But after reading this whole thread I hate it for no reason


----------



## GumCat (Mar 29, 2015)

If nothing else can't you appreciate comic sans as a font that makes you appreciate other fonts more??


----------



## Tao (Mar 29, 2015)

HeyPatience said:


> However in another sense I do like Comic Sans because I recently learned it was originally created for those who have dyslexia. I believe a few months ago I saw an article saying there is an updated Comic Sans font, but its called something else.



I always thought it was 'designed' to look like the font often used in comic books (hence the name). 

Example: 


Spoiler



Looks pretty comic sans to me.
View attachment 88320




[edit] The dyslexia thing kinda actually makes sense in relation with comic books...Yano, with them being 95% pictures.


----------



## tokkio (Mar 29, 2015)

honestly I cringe whenever I see comic sans, even if in sarcastic use lol.... I know most people use it ironically or just for laughs but still.... and there are people who actually use them seriously and like???? asdfsdgdfh i just don't know what to say


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

I actually like Comic Sans....


----------



## Caius (Mar 29, 2015)

A bunch of posts in this thread were removed for allowable content violation. In the future use some common sense about what we do and don't allow here in terms of content.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

My mind goes straight to memes. Most notably doge meme. 

*wow. such comic sans. so fancy.*


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> A bunch of posts in this thread were removed for allowable content violation. In the future use some common sense about what we do and don't allow here in terms of content.



Ahh, my warning pm actually seemed a bit nicer than this.
I'm I allowed to use gifs if I post something along with it? I felt my gif wasn't just there to be funny but actually show a nice point about comic sans.

Anyways, back OT.
My teacher a few years back encouraged us to use ugly fonts (such as comic sans) on our reviews and study guides because apparently you retain information better with a ridiculous font. Pretty cool, no?


----------



## Moddie (Mar 29, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Anyways, back OT.
> My teacher a few years back encouraged us to use ugly fonts (such as comic sans) on our reviews and study guides because apparently you retain information better with a ridiculous font. Pretty cool, no?



Oh, that is pretty cool. I've not heard of anyone doing that before but if that actually works, that's awesome.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 29, 2015)

I swear this is the only forum I go on that could manage a 16 page thread about Comic Sans. lol.


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 29, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I swear this is the only forum I go on that could manage a 16 page thread about Comic Sans. lol.



Same, but I also feel like I could read something like this on Tumblr


----------



## toastia (Mar 29, 2015)

doesn't look that bad


----------



## Caius (Mar 29, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Ahh, my warning pm actually seemed a bit nicer than this.
> I'm I allowed to use gifs if I post something along with it? I felt my gif wasn't just there to be funny but actually show a nice point about comic sans.
> 
> Anyways, back OT.
> My teacher a few years back encouraged us to use ugly fonts (such as comic sans) on our reviews and study guides because apparently you retain information better with a ridiculous font. Pretty cool, no?



Your warning had nothing to do with the above post. 

Either way, carry on.


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't really mind any font unless it's used stupidly, comic sans get's used wrong, along with all those weird fancy fonts.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't think it's the worse typeface out there as there are many bad ones such as Papyrus, Curlz MT, etc. But I think it gets most of the hate because professional places have used it for signs, logos, etc. It's a childish looking typeface so it's hard to take anything written in it seriously. 



Spoiler


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

*I agree, but every font serves SOME purpose or another. I personally use it when I'm typing stories and wanting to use it to show "handwritten" stuff.*​


----------



## WonderK (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't mind what fonts people use. Just as long as you don't pick a color font like this or this.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 31, 2015)

I used Comic Sans on my signature. I'm obnoxious. I use it for silly things. 

I have nothing against the font, it's a font. whatever man


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

I get why you shouldn't use it in official stuff like essay and invoices etc. but tbh if you just use it casually I don't care. Also Papyrus is overrated, Curlz is just childish enough for me to hate.


----------



## Coach (Mar 31, 2015)

We had to use it at my old school on all ICT work, so I've got used to it. It looks better when it is in colour / on colour backgrounds.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

I made something to improve the forums.



Spoiler






>






thank me later


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I made something to improve the forums.
> 
> 
> thank me later



Lol I kinda like that one. Would have been nice with another-color bg though


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Lol I kinda like that one. Would have been nice with another-color bg though



the background is clear, same as the actual banner.

I just quoted to make visibility easier


----------



## Moddie (Mar 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I made something to improve the forums.
> 
> 
> thank me later



Much better. It'd be great if they actually set that as the banner.


----------

